

Ask HN: Graduate school admittance concerns - jobeirne

This question might generalize to a few members here and I figured I could extract some good advice from HN, so here's my quandary.<p>I currently attend a third tier school (George Mason University) which is ranked sixty-somethingth for computer science; I came in as a lethargic high school graduate (choosing computer science almost arbitrarily over English), but quickly became enthusiastic about school after my first few courses.<p>I'm now a junior and am seriously considering a PhD. I have a pretty good GPA (3.89) with experience as an undergraduate researcher, a teaching assistant, and programmer in the private sector. This convinced me that I had a shot at entrance to some of the more reputable schools (Berkeley, UCLA, Caltech, CMU, etc.) but as I browse the graduate directories of these institutions, I see that the PhD students have undergraduate degrees from the very same prestigious enclave of schools.<p>After browsing through the top 15 institutions for computer science and seeing a graduate body composed of (MIT|CMU|UIUC|Berkeley) undergraduates, I'm getting pessimistic about my chances of being able to attend a powerhouse school for graduate studies.<p>Is it true there's a barrier of entry based on pedigree in CS grad schools? If so, is there any way I can circumvent it? If not, any advice on what to do?
======
babycakes
I went from the University of Arkansas (sub-top 100, electrical engineering)
into the direct Ph.D. program at Purdue University (top 10, electrical and
computer engineering) with a three-year fellowship. Among my classmates were
students from Michigan Tech, Tennessee Tech, University of Kentucky, Southern
University, Florida A&M, Iowa State University, Colorado State University, and
UTEP. If I were in your shoes, I would:

1\. Volunteer for undergraduate research. 2\. Get those letters of
recommendation lined up, especially from your research advisor. 3\. Identify
professors at each school you'd like to work with and contact them directly*
about your desire to work with them. Be specific about what you want to work
on. 4\. Ask your research advisor to review your research statement. Be warned
that he/she may try to talk you into staying.

Also, if you think you want a Ph.D., apply for the direct Ph.D. program.
Professors are significantly more likely to take a Ph.D. than a M.S. because
they get you for 5-7 years instead of two. You also get preferential funding
opportunities. You can always change your mind later.

* Many professors will ignore you. Don't be offended. Professors at distinguished schools get dozens of these emails.

~~~
jobeirne
Thanks for the advice. Do you think getting a M.S. at my current institution
would boost my chances of going to a better school?

------
hga
Two best ways of getting into graduate school:

1\. Get a professor at your target graduate school to say "admit this guy"
(i.e. he wants you to do research under him).

2\. Get recommendations by people who are known by professors in the admitting
university.

------
zzleeper
Everything depends on the LoRs.. as the other reply said.

